#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Is Crowley's Book 4 an OK book to start with ?

## Norin

I'm just starting out, interested in Chaos Magic, at least from what I've learned so far, and have heard this guy recommend Book 4 as a good starting point.

Do you agree, and also can you share some other good starter books you know of ? I also have Liber Null & Psychonaut waiting in line, after Book 4.

----------


## Magician Of Black Chaos

> Book 4 is the Ultimate Magickal primer
> 
> Even better is the Full Version: Liber ABA - Book 4 which is the Ultimate text book in Magick.
> 
> Not too heavy - Crowley at his most lucid.
> 
> 
> If it is a bit too much for you: Lon Milo DuQuettes "The Magick of AC" is without a doubt the best beginners book on the market


Book 4, the ultimate book? I don't know about that.. To be precise, there is no 'ultimate' book. It is a great reference and resource to look up to and that is about it. In the end it doesn't make you suddenly into an 'luminary mage' or however you might think.

And as far as it being a 'starting book', the book is not a bad one it just depends on how you are able to translate his words(Aliester Crowley), he doesn't absolutely set his views softly. 


...and no offense, I just hate it when people throw 'major' titles on such things.. Where there is good there is always best and where there is best there is always better and etc... it goes beyond comprehension without an end.

----------


## zero

i agree that aba is a good beginer book, but the best book is yet to be written, for each of us need to write our own tale.

----------


## chestermccoy

I'm not sure if its the best place for an absolute beginning. While most "beginner" books have a ton of fluff, they are generally a good place to start. If you are speaking of beginning with Crowley....just about any place is as good to start as any. Also, If you're interested in chaos magick, and your mind doesn't turn to jello with Crowley, I would recommend you read the Principia Discordia afterwords.

----------


## NemnochAdore

I wouldn't start with Crowley just yet. You'd end up spending more time deciphering his writings than actually learning. I think his works are more of a commentary on occult than instructional.

----------

